# [SOLVED] Adobe flash out of date



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

I keep getting a "Flash out of date" notice on most anything with video or animation. However, when I down load the latest update from Adobe, it either doesn't install, or it's not recognizing it because I continue to get the same out of date massage. Any ideas?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

Hi Try this for Java!
Verify Java Version
Try this for Flash!
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html

You should see this if you have the latest version! Be sure to uncheck the ASK tool bar!!


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

Check this TSF link!! 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...est-java-and-adobe-versions-adobe-972297.html


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

What browser are you using? Safari? Chrome? Firefox?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

There are three versions of Flash depending on what browser you're using. Each has to be downloaded using the applicable browser. Go into Flash in your Control Panel and you'll see which you've updated. For reference the three are ActiveX, NPAPI Plugin and PPAPI Plugin.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

Hi I prefer the easy way with the link I provided. It's a direct link to Java and will uninstall all the old versions of Java and then install the latest version. You can do it the hard way if you want!! The link I provided has been approved by TSF staff!!
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...est-java-and-adobe-versions-adobe-972297.html


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

The link correctly verifies the browser the person is on. They would still have to verify for their other browsers.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

Here's the latest java!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

It seems this thread is beginning to consolidate Flash and Java (JRE). They're two different animals.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*



Corday said:


> It seems this thread is beginning to consolidate Flash and Java (JRE). They're two different animals.


Hi I'm not seeing that?? Is that a problem???


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

Let's wait for the OP to return and see the results as the suggestions are implemented.


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Adobe flash out of date*

Thank you all who responded! That fixed it!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since there were many suggestions, could you share with us what fixed it?


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi You always have to be aware of PUP's. Java will stick the ASK tool bar on you if you're not alert. I will share that with you. I see that tool bar all the time here at Golden Oaks!! ASK is a bad dude. JRT will get rid of the ASK tool bar. I've been around the block a couple of times.
Thank you!!
Junkware Removal Tool Download


----------

